# Voir les extensions des fichiers dans l'application "Fichiers"



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Décembre 2019)

Comment connaitre l'extension d'un fichier dans l'application "Fichiers" ?
Exemple ci-dessous avec un fichier csv et un autre numbers :




Pour le moment, à moins de me baser sur les icônes ou la taille des fichiers, je n'ai pas trouvé et c'est bien


----------



## Chris K (1 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Comment connaitre l'extension d'un fichier dans l'application "Fichiers" ?
> Exemple ci-dessous avec un fichier csv et un autre numbers :
> Voir la pièce jointe 146145
> 
> ...



En utilisant le mode colonne ? Cela ne te donnera pas une vue immédiate des extensions mais en touchant chaque fichier tu verras apparaître un résumé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Décembre 2019)

Je n'ai pas trouvé ce mode


----------



## Chris K (1 Décembre 2019)

Tu « tires » ta fenêtre vers le bas et miracle  voici ce qui apparaît en haut de la fenêtre :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Décembre 2019)

Et miracle ... cela n'apparait pas sur mon iPhone 
Il n'y a que l'icône du mode liste permettant d'avoir l'affichage de ma miniature.


----------



## Chris K (1 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Et miracle ... cela n'apparait pas sur mon iPhone
> Il n'y a que l'icône du mode liste permettant d'avoir l'affichage de ma miniature.



Raaaa ! mais c’est que tu as raison en plus ! Pas pensé à vérifier sur iPhone  !! Désolé... J’ai pas d’autre idée ! (À part faire « Infos » depuis le menu de chaque fichier mais c’est chiant à faire).


----------



## roquebrune (2 Décembre 2019)

Ca manque vraiment, par exemple je shoote en raw+ jpg et la seule chose qui differencie c'est le poids des fichiers
je veux pouvoir voir l'extension directement

et je deteste ce nom _Fichiers_ , on ne sait pas de quoi on parle, il faudrait l'appeler_ Finder_


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> et je deteste ce nom _Fichiers_ , on ne sait pas de quoi on parle, il faudrait l'appeler_ Finder_


Oui, mais… _Fichiers_ devrait parler à tous ceux qui n'ont pas de Mac, alors que _Finder_ ne parlerait qu'à ceux qui ont un mac…


----------



## roquebrune (2 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, mais… _Fichiers_ devrait parler à tous ceux qui n'ont pas de Mac, alors que _Finder_ ne parlerait qu'à ceux qui ont un mac…



C’est peut être vrai mais quand on cherche des fichiers dans fichiers on ne sait plus de quoi on parle et tout le monde comprend Finder ... trouveur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Décembre 2019)

Chez Windows c'est Explorateur


----------



## roquebrune (2 Décembre 2019)

Oui car on cherche mais on ne trouve pas [emoji4]


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> C’est peut être vrai mais quand on cherche des fichiers dans fichiers on ne sait plus de quoi on parle et tout le monde comprend Finder ... trouveur


Seuls les geeks peuvent comprendre ce terme


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Décembre 2019)

Salut,
Avez-vous essayez en mode Paysage car sur mon IPad en Portrait, le mode colonne  n’apparaît pas....


----------



## roquebrune (2 Décembre 2019)

en mode portrait sur ipad pro 13"  ca marche


----------



## Chris K (2 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Ca manque vraiment, par exemple je shoote en raw+ jpg et la seule chose qui differencie c'est le poids des fichiers
> je veux pouvoir voir l'extension directement
> 
> et je deteste ce nom _Fichiers_ , on ne sait pas de quoi on parle, il faudrait l'appeler_ Finder_



À la sortie d’iOS 11 et donc de l’apparition de l’application Fichiers j’ai trouvé que cette appellation était inappropriée. Conjugué au fait que cette fonction à été très mal présentée à l’époque. Le terme Fichiers est trop générique et oblitérait les particularités de l’environnement iOS (à l’époque il n’était pas possible de se créer des dossiers sur le device en dehors de toute application par exemple).

Avec iOS 13 les choses ont un peu bougé. Et puis... l’application Fichiers permet d’accéder à ... des Fichiers.

Le terme Finder n’est pas approprié selon moi. Il est intimement lié au concept du « Bureau » (Et à MacOS comme le dit @Sly54 ).


----------



## roquebrune (2 Décembre 2019)

Explorateur alors


----------



## Chris K (2 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Explorateur alors



Lié à Windows comme le rappel @ecatomb et aussi au concept de « Bureau ». Le terme « Fichiers » n’est finalement pas si mal.


----------



## roquebrune (2 Décembre 2019)

Un Fichiers qui contient des dossiers ?


----------



## Chris K (2 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Un Fichiers qui contient des dossiers ?



C’est une question de perception et de présentation. Un dossier, _c’est_ un fichier un peu particulier. Un fichier qui contient d’autres fichiers. On peut appliquer à un dossier les mêmes opérations de renommage, suppression, déplacement que celles faites sur un fichier.
En allant plus loin : les applications sur ton Mac ou sur iOS sont des dossiers (qui contiennent des fichiers et d’autres dossiers) et donc des fichiers.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> en mode portrait sur ipad pro 13"  ca marche


Ça doit être une question de résolution, sur mon iPad Air 2, ça ne marche pas


----------



## iDanGener (7 Décembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> À la sortie d’iOS 11 et donc de l’apparition de l’application Fichiers j’ai trouvé que cette appellation était inappropriée. Conjugué au fait que cette fonction à été très mal présentée à l’époque. Le terme Fichiers est trop générique et oblitérait les particularités de l’environnement iOS (à l’époque il n’était pas possible de se créer des dossiers sur le device en dehors de toute application par exemple).
> 
> Avec iOS 13 les choses ont un peu bougé. Et puis... l’application Fichiers permet d’accéder à ... des Fichiers.
> 
> Le terme Finder n’est pas approprié selon moi. Il est intimement lié au concept du « Bureau » (Et à MacOS comme le dit @Sly54 ).



Moi aussi je trouve que le nom Fichiers amène souvent de la confusion lorsqu’on fait référence à cette application.   J’ai maintenant pris l’habitude de toujours dire « l’application Fichiers » lorsque j’en parle.

Daniel


----------



## roquebrune (9 Décembre 2019)

Il faut une fusion iPadOS OS X


----------



## lineakd (17 Décembre 2019)

@ecatomb , un appui long sur le fichier. Dans la nouvelle fenêtre qui apparaît, tu appuies sur infos. Tu auras un autre fenêtre qui te donnera les informations sur ton fichier.
Tu peux aussi ”Trié par type” dans l’app fichiers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Décembre 2019)

Je préfèrerais l'avoir en permanence, mais merci pour l'info


----------

